# New Cage Almost Complete!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I'm almost finished with my new cage topper, just have to attach the doors and file and smooth out any rough or sharp edges. Its now stands just over 3 feet tall. I'm going to buy some materials to make more hammocks and hanging tubes and cornor shelves. I'm so happy! Here are some pictures...Ill be sure to post some better ones soon (had to use flash cuz its almost midnight and very dark). 

Before: 

















10 feet of wire and 100 zip ties later...










































This is the second time my BF and I have made a cage. I forgot how sore your hand get working with the wire, not to mention all the cuts and brusies! 8O OUCHIES!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, VERY creative! I love how you moved the top of the old cage to the new top . I never would have thought to do that.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, keeping the old top saved me like $5-6 and it had a door already on it! Yay!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oops...I hate when this thing posts two! :evil: lol


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

oh i know the feeling! I'm finishing up a 5 story cage tomorrow. I've built it for the shelter . It's lookin pretty kool, i feel so good because i made it all myself . The shelves came made but i had to cut out holes and secure the floors. Made a mesh back and working on the door tomorrow. I'll get pics if i can... i need a didgy cam.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol that sounds awsome! MY HANDS ARE SO SORE! LMAO xD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Just found out my cage can hold up to 9 rats! WOOT! Maybe when I get some good cash I'll get Jay and Bob a new friend


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Man, I know the sore hands feeling. My first cage was a grotto style that my dad and I built. Hardware cloth can be some nasty stuff!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey where did u find that your cage can hold 9 rats?? thats pretty nice, i'm sure they'd love a new buddy . I got some doors done but i need to get more mesh and hindges , so the cage it going to be done tomorrow lol.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Its called a rat cage calculator! You can just google it and links will pop up. Here ill put the one I used here: http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml

There are tons more though.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I was thinking of expanding my cage like that. What kind of wire did you use, hardware cloth? What gauge is that and where did you get it?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I got it at OSH. Its not hardwear cloth, thats stuuff is too flimsy. I know that it's 1/2" x 1" ; 14 gauge I belive, not for sure though. ALl I needed was 10 feet of it and it came out to $16 something. If you do get this make sure you get the finished wire (more shiny one) if you get the rough, darker looking wire it tends to rust very very easy. I was going to take mine to a detailing shop to get it power coated but I don't have the money for that right now, but as long as it stays clean and dry it will be fine.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I still love the cage, finished yet?? so excited i might come and steal it!! lol I just finished a 5 level cage that i'm going to use for the rescue, If i don't end up just puting my little ones in it. I had an idea to make it a sort of out side time cage. So when i'm cleaning cages outside or riding i could put them in there (in shade) with some toys and let them enjoy the air. I'd keep an eye on them of course .
OH! what i did before was take the top off their cages and place them on the grass closeish to where i was cleaning (not too close so they can't get into bleach water) and they seemed to really like it.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

ALMOST! Door are all on, everything except for smoothing out a couple more sides of the cage (my bfs job). Other than that its great! I love making cages! I can't wait to get some more cash so I can get some materials to make hammocks and tubes and all the fun stuff...It looks so bare in there now cuz its SO big! LMAO


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Jennie, what cage was that, originally? It looks like a really nice cage! Nice improvements as well!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

The brand is Marchioro. They come in all different sizes/levels. They can be very expensive >.< Especially the stands. I wish I could have gotten a stand for this one, but I can always make one myself later on down the road. I love making stuff! hehe


----------

